# Kathy Lee Gifford's tits



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2011)

I know shes old and I dont know if theyre real or fake, but I want to see them.  I just want to see them!  I want to know that if they are fake, how good can they be made and if theyre real, how good are they still!


On Regis:






Today:





Saggy or not, Id still fuck the Alzheimers out of the buzzard.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2011)

Old? So what. I'd destroy her vag too.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 26, 2011)

Yuck, check out the armpit fat on her right


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Yuck, check out the armpit fat on her right


 
You can fuck that too!!!


----------



## phosphor (Apr 26, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> You can fuck that too!!!


 

That's right! The other white meat.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> You can fuck that too!!!




You can have an orgasm anywhere with a fat chick!  Fold your ear!  Fold your ear!  -Andrew Dice Clay


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2011)

Ima go with fake.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 26, 2011)

Akira fucks anything with 2 legs and a skirt


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 26, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Akira fucks anything with 2 legs



fixed


----------

